# Question for the plumbers. ABS/PVC...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks, I've got a question for the plumbers out there.

I'm in the middle of a master bath remodel and I can normally handle all of that plumbing with no problems. But I've got a question concerning ABS or PVC DWV pipe and fittings.

I just installed a Kerdi Shower Kit with a Kerdi Drain. It was really easy to install and it looks great. It's all ready for tile but I haven't connected the drain yet. The instructions just state "For PVC drain, use PVC cement" and "For ABS drain, use ABS cement". They don't state which one is supplied with the kit. I'm assuming that it's ABS because it's not white plastic, it's a light gray. I just need a 2" trap, a short length of pipe, and a 2" Fernco to connect to the existing 2" copper drain line. 

I'm pretty sure that if it was PVC, it would be white and not gray. They don't carry ABS at Home Depot or ACE Hardware and it was just after 5:00 so I couldn't hit the supply house to get some ABS fittings. I did see some "multi-use" glue at Home Depot that says it's for PVC, CPVC, and ABS pipes. But it shows the ABS as being black. I got home and did happen to have a 2" elbow and tried it in the drain fitting and it seems to fit fine. But if it is ABS, I'll have to stay with that. Hopefully the supply house will be open in the morning. But I just wondered if the gray drain might be PVC. It doesn't say on it anywhere. What do you think?

Thanks for any input!

John


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi John,

You could have given me a call. 

That Kerdi Drain and all the plastic pipes in our area are PVC. ABS is black. If you look at the box, lower left it says; PVC in 3 languages. :lol:

Jaz


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks!

I've got all of the paperwork that came in the Kerdi Drain box, but don't have the box anymore. The directions that came with it refer to both but don't say what is actually supplied. I took the stuff out of the box and set it aside and my wife came through and snagged the box and threw it away. That's the way she is about that kind of stuff. Sometimes I'm lucky to get whatever it is I bought out of the box before it's in the trash! :lol:

Glad it's PVC, because I can get what I need at HD. I didn't think that PVC came in gray, I thought it was always white. I just didn't want to use the wrong stuff and screw it up.

As I said earlier though, this Kerdi Shower Kit went in very easily and is ready for tile. I think I'm going to hook up the drain today and get my wife to make her final decision on the tile and then get to work.


----------

